

New jaanix lets you "tune" on people. Feedback? - gaika
http://jaanix.com/?yc

======
gaika
How would you expand on this? Should it let you do the same on your RSS feeds?
Should it be a an aggregator like friendfeed? Or be a twitter client? How
would you use it?

~~~
apgwoz
as a reddit, hacker news, digg clone, jaanix really is better, but
unfortunately it doesn't have the community behind it (at least when I visit).
I think I would rather it be an RSS reader, or something similar to that...
It's obviously good at filtering, and I think that applies really well to
doing things with RSS.

EDIT (adding more): What about a big giant pool of people's RSS feeds to get
content? You could then filter on users (by filtering on which feeds they
subscribe too). You like @rms and @pg for instance, but aren't so interested
in @apgwoz's feeds... Though, I'm not sure, that seems like it'd be of limited
value.

~~~
gaika
Thanks for the idea, that would be a great way to discover new feeds! Instead
of blind recommendations like in google reader here you would know who and why
is recommending you feeds.

------
thorax
New again? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128627>

I do like the site, though. Not a big fan of the name.

~~~
gaika
It got a new look, a new core feature.

Should we just re-launch it under a different name?

